# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Factor V leiden en zwangerschap

## daanlas

hallo wie kan mij meer vertellen over dit onderwerp.
ik ben me een beetje aan het inlezen en wil graag ervaringen van mensen met de zelfde factor tijdens of net voor het zwanger worden.

bedankt alvast

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Danielle,

Zoals je gelezen hebt heb ik zowel algemene informatie rondom Factor V Leiden geplaatst als links naar ervaringen van anderen!
Ik hoop voor je dat je zwanger kan worden en het op een goede manier zal verlopen, heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

